# Para-bass



## beozen

Hello, does anyone know how to translate *para-bass*???

In this context:

The Para-BASS system control works with any systems that can reproduce bass in the 40- 80Hz range


Thanks in advance​


----------



## phantom2007

looks like a proprietary bass management system. made a quick google search and found nothing


----------



## beozen

hehe..yeah i did it too, in wikipedia also


----------



## phantom2007

I had an idea and come back before going to sleep (very late here). para-bass could be "parametric bass (whatever this means). That is, Bajos parametrizados in Spanish.
Not much clearer but at least more rational and it could give the beginning of a thread to follow.

Something parametric means it is is controlled by parameters, usually electrically defined. Check google again, there are several links to consumer devices that are said to have parametric bass.


----------



## beozen

You're so right...that is parametric bass...after i read this, i check it in the manual of the product i'm translating and is correct.
Thanks for your help phantom


----------



## phantom2007

Thank you for your jealous censoring. Quite useful, I believe. Go ahead and improve, you may get a job in the gov.


----------



## beozen

i don't get it...u r replying me?
Why you tell ''jealous censoring' ?


----------



## phantom2007

Sorry for the confusion, I was commenting about coolbrown action of deleting my last post.


----------



## beozen

ok, i see...i thought he just posted and then deleted his own post.
No problem.
See you around phantom


----------



## coolbrowne

Esteemed foreros, I'm afraid there is a huge misunderstanding here!





phantom2007 said:


> ...I was commenting about coolbrown action of deleting my last post.


I certainly *did not* do that. In fact, I have no authority to delete any posts, but my own. Actually, *beozen* is 100% correct (thank you, sir/madam!)





beozen said:


> ...he just posted and then deleted his own post...


As matter of fact, I did delete my post just after posting it, upon realizing that the question had already been answered and there was no real contribution on my part. Please accept my apologies. if that led to misinterpretation .

Regards


----------



## beozen

Sir ..and 100% Sir haha.
Ok, no problem..i think that the missunderstood have been resolved.

Regards,


----------

